# Ducks as pets



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 3, 2018)

Last night I had a dream I had a duck as a pet. It was so cute and seemed very affectionate. Needless to say I would never take any action based on a dream. However I am curious if anyone here has now or has ever had a duck as a pet.

Thanks for reading


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 3, 2018)

One of my favourite authors(Louise Penny) has a character in her books who has
a duck for a pet.  Like most birds, if the first thing they see is a human, that is who
they become attached to.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 3, 2018)

I read the book where she acquired the duck; but have not read the next one yet. (I am way behind in my reading list.) 

So I need to be there when they crack open?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, pretty close, anyway I'd guess. At least before it gets attached to it's mother or anyone else.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2018)

We never had any as actual pets but we do have a pond and in the past we had lots of Mallards. this is one of my favorite pics of them.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 3, 2018)

I'd rather have a duck as a pet  than a chicken.

There's a cemetery  up the street from me.  They have a beautiful  landscaped  pond and a flock of ducks.

I see them flying around during the day then head back to their nests  in the late afternoon.

I took my ladyfriend up there to see them.  There were little baby ducklings  swimming around and the lady picked up one and cuddled it.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

Awwww...


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 3, 2018)

Seeker,
That is such a great pic. I did a google search and there is a duck rescue place very close to where I live. I am going to call and ask if I can volunteer. Other than feeding them occasionally at a park I do not know anything about ducks.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2018)

My dad was a chemist in the animal labs at a pharmaceutical firm.  He was always bringing home animals (mostly guinea pigs but sometimes other ones, including a de-scented skunk for my birthday one year).  He brought us home a fertilized duck egg once and we hatched it.  We named the duckling Yakky Doodle and tried to talk our mother into letting it be a house pet.  Nope, that went over like a lead balloon.  Yakky lived out in the yard until he disappeared one day.  Mom told us that he had gone to live on a farm with a bunch of other ducks, but I'm pretty sure he got attacked by another animal.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah, the same old "farm story".


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

They say a duck's quack cannot produce an echo? True or an old wive's tale?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 4, 2018)

When I met hy husband back in 1965,his sister had pet ducks. Mallards. They were "Jean" and "Clarence",named after a couple who used to hang out at their dad`s bar in San Francisco lol. She kept them well into her adulthood,after she had moved out of the house and had her daughter. A raccoon ended up getting one of them,don`t remember which,and the other she kept until it died of,presumably,old age.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)

My father had a pet duck. It was a result of one of those Easter sales, where people buy cute little baby ducks for their kids, then don't know what to do with them (the ducks, not the kids ). 

 A friend bought one for his child, and I said I'd take the duck and put it out on our pond.  Then realized there were snapping turtles out there.  So my parents took it to Florida with them and kept it.  

They bought all kinds of fancy feeders and toys, and a wading pool, and even took it to the vet a couple of times.  My father loved it; my mother, not so much.  If you wore shoes with laces, it would always come around and untie your shoes. We had a lot of laughs about that duck.  A year or so later it started laying eggs.  My father named her Q_uack-Quack_.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 4, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> My father had a pet duck. It was a result of one of those Easter sales, where people buy cute little ducks for their kids, then don't know what to do with them (the ducks, I mean).
> 
> A friend bought one for his child, and I said I'd take the duck and put it out on our pond.  Then realized there were snapping turtles out there.  So my parents took it to Florida with them and kept it.
> 
> They bought all kinds of fancy feeders and toys, and a wading pool, and even took it to the vet a couple of times.  My father loved it; my mother, not so much.  If you wore shoes with laces, it would always come around and untie your shoes. We had a lot of laughs about that duck.  A year or so later it started laying eggs.  My father named her Q_uack-Quack_.



Wow I forgot about that. We used to feed the ducks when I was a kid (at a city park) They would untie our sneakers. Thank you NancyNGA for jogging that memory


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Meanderer, do you remember this?






How I love these girls!


----------

